# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Toronto Raptors 11/29



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs*









*Dallas Mavericks [10-4] vs Toronto Raptors [5-9]*
| Wednesday, November 29th, 2006 | Dallas, TX | American Airlines Center | 7:30pm |
| *TV*: FSN | *Radio:* ESPN Radio 103.3 FM |

*Game Notes*

*Who's hot? T.J. Ford*
The former Longhorn has a nice string of games going, including an eye-popping 26-point, 18-assist night against Denver on Nov. 18. He's one of the few players in the league who has the speed to outquick Devin Harris. ... Former Lincoln star Chris Bosh had three double-doubles in his last four games going into Tuesday's outing against New Orleans in Oklahoma City. The Raptors were 4-9 heading into that game. ... Erick Dampier has made 15 of his last 18 field goal tries spanning four games. ... Since entering the starting lineup 12 games ago, Devin Harris is shooting 53 percent.

*Who's not? Jason Terry*
In the six games Josh Howard has played, Terry has averaged 10.7 field goal attempts and 10.5 points. In the eight games Howard has missed, Terry has taken 14.9 shots and averaged 20.1 points. It's worth noting his assists are up from 2.9 to 5.5 per game with Howard on the court, a big reason the Mavericks are 10-4. ... Dirk Nowitzki's 2-of-8 showing against Minnesota ended a streak of four games in which he shot 50 percent or better. ... Entering Tuesday's game, Toronto's Chris Bosh was 8-of-27 from the field in his last two games but remains a top threat. "We have tough games against Toronto," Avery Johnson said of the Mavericks' two wins over the Raptors by a total of six points last season. "And Chris Bosh is a younger Kevin Garnett in a lot of ways." 

*Team Leaders*








|









*Key Injuries*
*Mavericks:* D.J. Mbenga (left foot) is doubtful.
*Raptors:* Morris Peterson (_left elbow_), Kris Humphries (_right ankle_) and Pape Sow (_back_) are out.

​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Mavs Quick Hits*​
• For the first time in franchise history, Dallas opened a season with four straight losses…it marked the first time Dallas lost four straight regular season games in the same season under Head Coach Avery Johnson…the Mavericks last four-game losing streak was from 12/17-12/23/03.

• Despite starting the season 0-4, Dallas is now 10-4…last season, the Mavericks finished with a franchise-high tying 60 wins…what was the Mavericks record after 14 games??? How about 10-4.

• Dallas has won its last five home games after losing the first two of the season…the Mavericks only lost consecutive home games once in 2005-06 (11/26 vs. Memphis and 12/1 vs. San Antonio)…following those consecutive home losses last season, Dallas won 29 of its final 34 home games, including a franchise-high 16 straight from 1/3-3/3/06.

• The win against Washington on 11/21 improved the Mavericks record to 2-0 at home vs. Eastern Conference opponents this season…Dallas was 15-0 at home vs. teams from the East last season….the Mavericks have won 21 straight regular season home games vs. the East.

• Dallas has held a lead of at least 10 points in each of its past 11 games and the Mavericks have led by 20+ in three of the last four…Dallas has also not trailed in either of its past two games after doing so seven times in 2005-06.

• Over the past six games, opponents are averaging 83.5 points (501 total) after Dallas did not allow fewer than 96 points in the first eight games of the season…opponents are averaging 94.6 points on 46.1% shooting, up from a franchise-low 93.1 points on 44.3% shooting in 2005-06…Dallas has given up 100 points just once over the past nine games after allowing 100+ in four of the first five games.

• Opponents shooting percentage have been on a rollercoaster ride of late…here’s the FG%’s from the last seven games (oldest to newest): 50.7%, 36.0%, 45.8%, 35.5%, 49.3%, 35.9% and 47.4%…combined, that’s 42.9% FGs (226-527) over the past seven games.

• The Mavericks have scored over 95 points just once over the past six games and are averaging 93.7 ppg (562 total) over that span after averaging 112.0 points in the four games prior…Dallas is shooting just 43.2% (200-462 FGs) over the last six games.

• Dallas is averaging 18.7 3-point attempts per game up from 13.6 last season…the Mavericks have attempted 20+ 3-pointers FIVE times after doing so SEVEN times in 2005-06…Dallas had as many or more 3FGA as FTA FIVE times this season after doing so just FIVE times in 2005-06…the Mavericks have attempted 30+ 3-pointers twice this season after not having more than 26 3FGA in a game in 2005-06.

• Over the past two games, Dallas is shooting just 20.0% (6-30 3FGs) from behind-the-arc after shooting 44.9% (35-78 3FGs) in the four games prior…however, the Mavericks are averaging 33.0 free throw attempts (66 total) over the past two games after averaging just 23.3 in the four games prior.

• Dallas hit 14 3-pointers on 11/21 vs. Washington marking the SECOND time this season it has had 10+ 3FGM…the Mavericks only made 10+ 3FGM TWICE all of last season…the last time Dallas had 14 3FGM in a game was vs. Cleveland on 3/26/05.

• Over the past two games, the Mavericks have MADE more free throws (52) than their opponent has ATTEMPTED (44)…Dallas is now 4-0 when having as many or more FTM as its opponent has FTA this season after going 25-4 in 2005-06.

• The Mavericks have had a player record nine or more assists in three games this season (Jerry Stackhouse on 11/12 at Portland, Anthony Johnson on 11/18 vs. Memphis and Jason Terry at San Antonio on 11/24) after there were only three games in which a Maverick had over 8 assists in 2005-06…Devin Harris and Jason Terry have combined for 8.2 apg after averaging a combined 7.0 in 2005-06.

• During the 10-game win streak, Dallas has outrebounded all but one opponent…the Mavericks are averaging 43.5 rebounds over the past 10 games while opponents are averaging just 36.2…Dallas is 9-0 when outrebounding its opponent this season (43-10 in 2005-06).

• Dallas took a season-high 98 shots on 11/21 vs. Washington…the Mavericks have not had more than 88 FGA in any game prior this season…Dallas is still averaging just 77.9 FGA per game while opponents are averaging 75.6…back in 2003-04, Dallas averaged 88.2 FGA.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You guys remember this game?

Down by 17 after 3 quarters. I remember DA coming in off the bench and giving us a massive spark to start our comeback. He was diving after loose balls, taking charges and playing tough D. Dirk knocks down a 17ft jumper to tie it up and then makes a huge block on Mike James to force overtime. 

Not that I want to see another game like this or anything........


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> • Dallas is averaging 18.7 3-point attempts per game up from 13.6 last season…


You gotta figure that will average down as we get deeper into the season.



> • Over the past two games, the Mavericks have MADE more free throws (52) than their opponent has ATTEMPTED (44)…


That's why. :clap:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> You guys remember this game?
> 
> Down by 17 after 3 quarters. I remember DA coming in off the bench and giving us a massive spark to start our comeback. He was diving after loose balls, taking charges and playing tough D. Dirk knocks down a 17ft jumper to tie it up and then makes a huge block on Mike James to force overtime.
> 
> Not that I want to see another game like this or anything........


I think this team is actually built differently...don't know how to explain it, but it's better. 

A team that is more methodical, more patient, executes better...will lose a game every now and then on a flat night, but the really good teams don't get into a helter skelter match against the also rans.

I'm thinking Bulls, Lakers, Celtics type of championship teams that didn't get bogged down in a match of wills - their will was simply too strong consistantly.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Well the Raps are coming of a big 19 point win vs the hornets, i hope we can continue our momentum, but i doubt it, i expect a easy win for dallas


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

madman said:


> Well the Raps are coming of a big 19 point win vs the hornets, i hope we can continue our momentum, but i doubt it, i expect a easy win for dallas


There is no such thing as an easy win in NBA....

If CHA can beat the Spurs at home, the Raps should be able to hand Dallas a loss if Dallas is not careful. Dirk and Terry didn't shoot well against the Wolves, so Dallas needs to be extremely careful here.

Plus, I think 99% of the NBA teams know Dallas doesn't handle zone defense well....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Anyone going tonight? 

Look for the drunk guy with a cold, that will be me.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Anyone going tonight?
> 
> Look for the drunk guy with a cold, that will be me.


I'll be there...

Look for a guy with a cold frantically looking for his son....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Anyone going tonight?
> 
> Look for the drunk guy with a cold, that will be me.


I used to subscribe to the hard liquer process of curing the cold. 

Hangover would always be worse, especially when I sneezed. :boohoo2:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> There is no such thing as an easy win in NBA....
> 
> If CHA can beat the Spurs at home, the Raps should be able to hand Dallas a loss if Dallas is not careful. Dirk and Terry didn't shoot well against the Wolves, so Dallas needs to be extremely careful here.
> 
> Plus, I think 99% of the NBA teams know Dallas doesn't handle zone defense well....


i know but i feel better when i say they'll lose and they do instead of getting my hopes up, good luck though


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> I used to subscribe to the hard liquer process of curing the cold.
> 
> Hangover would always be worse, especially when I sneezed. :boohoo2:


Well, thats a sacrifice I'm willing to make.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

10 in a row is enough....Raps win this one by 6:clap2:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Harris 2-2 from the 3PT land already

Dallas with a huge early lead, 26-8

Dirk with 4/4
Damp with 7/4


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That Italian kid's better than I thought...looks like he wants to be the next Dirk. :clap:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Put Dirk back on to show him a thing or two


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Harris winning the battle of speed...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Put Dirk back on to show him a thing or two


What's with the blurred vision?

I just turned it on a few minutes ago...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Make it 11. 

[strike]Losing[/strike]


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The depth we all know is there has really made itself apparent...and I'll put a plug in for Avery, I like how he's got Mo in there for a few minutes every game to get him a feel. 

I still remember Motta wasting a deep roster in the '80s, and I was afraid Ager would rot on the bench on this team.

"Rookie, get the ball!!" :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> The depth we all know is there has really made itself apparent...and I'll put a plug in for Avery, I like how he's got Mo in there for a few minutes every game to get him a feel.
> 
> I still remember Motta wasting a deep roster in the '80s, and I was afraid Ager would rot on the bench on this team.
> 
> "Rookie, get the ball!!" :lol:


Mo has now played a total of 49 minutes in his NBA career! That's ONE whopping game overall!

When he was introduced onto the court last night, the crowd, or whoever hasn't left the building like myself, cheered quite loudly..... :yay: :clap2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Mo has now played a total of 49 minutes in his NBA career! That's ONE whopping game overall!
> 
> When he was introduced onto the court last night, the crowd, or whoever hasn't left the building like myself, cheered quite loudly..... :yay: :clap2:


The kid has ability - I'm very pleased that it's an Avery coached Maverick team that he plays for...I like the fact that Avery can teach him the discipline of the position and the "right" way to play - team first. :worthy:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> The kid has ability - I'm very pleased that it's an Avery coached Maverick team that he plays for...I like the fact that Avery can teach him the discipline of the position and the "right" way to play - team first. :worthy:


Coaching "the right way" always scares me :whatever:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Anthony Johnson was great, churning out 8 BIG assists. In fact, he was so comfortable out there, he actually took some shots! The assist he turn with Stack and the one-handed jam got the crowd going for a while. :biggrin: 

Devin had his "usual" 10 point game and 5 assists. I am getting a little used to Devin turning in these numbers offensively. Defensively, his presence on the court is...... incredible. This one-trick-pony didn't slash much last night. He looked like he was practicing his jump shots.

Stack was HUGE. He barely missed any shots. If he continues to step up when one of the regular guys leave the game, Dallas is going VERY far this year.

Damp had another double-double playing under 30 minutes.

Diop really needs to work on offense. He looked way too uncomfortable with the ball in his hands.

JET had another "off" night. I consider his game "off" when he shoots less than 50% from the field.

Dirk had 6 points and 6 boards with 10 minutes of playing time..... Imagine if he played for his normal 37 minutes.

JHo was the star of the game. When your #1 guy has to leave the game, you can only hope your #2 and #3 guys step up. JHo did just that. :worthy: 

#11 down and still going.... and going..... and going....

:yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I like the fact that Avery can teach him the discipline of the position and the "right" way to play - team first. :worthy:


That's what happens when your coach used to be one scrappy PG.... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> That Italian kid's better than I thought...looks like he wants to be the next Dirk. :clap:


I think most big (size-wise) players out of Europe want to be the next Dirk. They can all shoot the living daylight out of their opponents, but it's going to take a heck of a lot of work to turn them into Dirk. They'll need Nellie's lesson on run-and-shoot and Avery's bootcamp on low-post presence and defense.

Well... I guess I am trying to say.... 

"They can shoot like Dirk and play like him, but they'll NEVER be (as good as) Dirk."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, Bargnani REALLY shoots like Dirk...

Honestly, if both players shave their heads, you won't be able to tell who's who from the way they shoot the ball!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i hate when i am right, but damn Stackhouse's effiency rating must've been through the roof. Derrick Martin hit that 3 with no time on the clock to make it 629 games since the Raptors have had a game where they did not make a 3pter. Last game they missed all of their 3s was in Feb of 99 vs Indiana


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

madman said:


> Derrick Martin hit that 3 with no time on the clock to make it 629 games since the Raptors have had a game where they did not make a 3pter. Last game they missed all of their 3s was in Feb of 99 vs Indiana


He nailed the shot with less than a second left... It was hilarious.

BTW.... love your avatar!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> "They can shoot like Dirk and play like him, but they'll NEVER be (as good as) Dirk."


Reminds me of Danny White...not even Roger could follow Roger. :worthy:


----------

